# IT jobs in HK



## mathic (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi There,

How is the IT job market in HK any one cud help me on this want to be there on visit visa to find a job will this wud be fine ? ..... what are the chances to change it to work visa as I have 5 years of experience in to IT I'm from Hyderabad, India. .... plz help

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mathic (Apr 4, 2013)

]Hi There,

How is the IT job market in HK any one could help me on this want to be there on visit visa to find a job will this would be fine ? ..... what are the chances to change it to work visa as I have 5 years of experience in to IT I'm from Hyderabad, India. .... please help

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dbi (Jul 24, 2013)

Which area in IT?


----------



## mathic (Apr 4, 2013)

IT support services or SAP like BASIS or system engineer or network engineer

Please help


----------



## raj2013 (May 13, 2013)

I dont think hong kong is right choice for seeking oppotunities in IT. Singapore would be a better option my friend.


----------

